# Which cork?



## LoveTheWine (Dec 15, 2012)

I want try one of these twin disk corks: http://ecom.bosagrape.com/home.php?cat=331
What length of cork should I go with?

Right now I am making Red Zinfandel from fresh grape as well as blackberry.

Plan to bottle both after about a year in barrel/carboy
I will sit the Zin for at least a year in the bottle before I drink it.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 15, 2012)

I always use the 1 3/4" #9 corks for wine that is going into the cellar. I have a few of the #9 "shorts" in my inventory but I only use them in bottles that I will be opening in the near future.


----------



## K-9 (Dec 16, 2012)

I 2nd the longer ones! that is all i ever use - I do like the disc sided corks as opposed to the agglomerated ones.


----------



## tonyt (Dec 16, 2012)

Used twin disk for the first time last month. Used #9s. These are now my stansard corks.


----------



## LoveTheWine (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for the input.
1 3/4" it is!


----------

